# Get the stock heads redone, or . . .



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey everyone, it's advice seeking time, ahahahaha :grin2:
No, not about oils or tires, but something far less subjective (I hope). My '69 is puffing some mosquito-banishing clouds of blue on cold start-up, and I am leaning towards bad valve guides, though that is strictly based on what more informed and experienced gear-heads are telling me.
The odometer has 53,000 miles on it - however the block may have come from a donor '69 GTO so I am not certain on any particulars with this mill.
My question for you wise one's is this: would you have the stock heads reworked by a reputable shop, or would you go ahead and look at some Butler or Edelbrock aluminum 72cc D ports?
I am not looking to go Pro-Street. I love my Goat just as she is (though I would not say no to a few more horsies, lol) so a full-on Tin Indian 690hp stroker is not what I am after.
I am planning on spending in the neighborhood of $5000 to $7500 Cdn to revitalize and refresh this old Goat, and figured that this is the place to start.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Just refresh the stock heads and do some porting.....Add a cam if you don't already have one....

The Aluminum heads are great but given your total budget, the heads alone would take the majority of your budget.


----------

